# Party on a Monday?



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's my dilemma: Halloween falls on a monday this year! Normally I would just throw my party the weekend before, but I live in Austria. That means because Halloween is such a new thing here, nobody is gonna be ready to come to a party dressed in costume when its not actually Halloween. Sorry but true- I can see it now....sigh. If I go through with my party on monday, most people either won't show, or can't stay late at all because of work. And somehow I still envision a lot of non costume enthusiasm here....
Anybody got any suggestions for me? I want my party! Last year I was unable to throw one because I had to leave town and everybody told me they didn't do anything at all because if I'm not there it just isn't Halloween. I don't know what to do.:confusedkin:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd go with Sat. night. Like you said no one can really party on a Mon. night. Do kids do door to door trick or treating in Austria? If they do you'll be busy with that on Mon. night. Maybe you could offer a really cool prize for best costume. That might get more people interested in wearing costumes. Or offer a couple in different categories and more people might participate if there were a couple of chances for them to win. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Having a few categories is helpful. You can also tie the contest in with your party theme if you have one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Folks throw Halloween parties on non-Halloween days here all the time, mainly to leave the actual date open for trick or treating. Have your party on the weekend and let your guests know ahead of time that it's a costume party, and anyone showing up in regular dress will be corpsed


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Yes kids are starting to trick or treat, but more in neighborhoods where there are houses. In the middle of the city, where I live, I have yet to see a single trick or treater because its all apartment buildings with a door out front that you have to ring at to get in. There are a few kids in my new apartment building..but I doubt I'll see them. The older generation doesn't really get Halloween and doesn't see it as necessary because their traditional dress up holiday is Faschings which is kind of like Carnival or Mardi Gras in a way. So yeah, many are reluctant to pick up on Halloween as well. But my circle of friends love it, and look forward to my party every year..so I feel like I just can't let them down! They never celebrated it before they met me, and have carved their first pumpkins in my home- which is something I am totally proud of.
I think the ideas for prizes in different catergories is really good. Thats something I haven't done in the past and it may motivate them to get in the spirit a few days early! OK! Saturday it is!


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Any other suggestions are totally welcome. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

You could do it the following weekend, so people won't feel funny about dressing up before Halloween. Plus, if they wait, they may be able to get costumes or accessories on sale, if they put that stuff on sale like they do here. 

Whenever we did parties the prizes were in a few different categories. We always made gift packages that included a bottle of wine, two Halloween themed wine goblets, some popcorn, some large movie sized boxes of candies like Raisinettes, or Reeses pieces or something like that, some other snacks and a horror movie. If you have kids attending the party, you can change the movie to like a Scooby Doo Halloween movie, some juice and Halloween themed candies.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would definately do it on the saturday before Halloween, thats what I do every year. Giving out some prizes is a really good idea also that works great for me. I started my Halloween parties in 1987 and have been going strong every single year since. I also send my invitations with a small flash card sized piece of paper and just flat out tell everyone to please come in costume so that it will be fun for everyone. I have a photo album that I made creepy and every year whoever wins best costume I take a picture of them and then put it into the album. The album is on display every year at the party. People really like seeing all the winners over the years and try hard to get themselves into the book. It's nice friendly competition.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I would say have it on Saturday also, even if the turn out is not what you're expecting it will prepare them for the years to come. Next year it falls on a wednesday so I'm sure you will have to move it to a weekend again, By then I'm sure your friends will start getting the hang of it.


----------

